# TopSail Park Destin



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

I will be staying in San Destin in August and am within walking distance to TopSail Park. Any good fishing over there? I would like to try for a shark on my visit and want to stay away from the crowds.

Thanks.


----------



## STEWY (May 31, 2013)

I always catch more fish when you wax your pole with some Pastrami Flaps the night befor


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

STEWY said:


> I always catch more fish when you wax your pole with some Pastrami Flaps the night befor


That is some great information. Thanks for taking the time to post it. Really?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

They closed off the western entrance to Topsail a few years ago and make you enter through the campground now (off 30A). Used to be a nice place. I would walk down the beach from San Destin, shouldn't be that many people. I have always heard that area is good for shark fishing. Not sure of the official park rules there though. Either way will be a lot of walking.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I camped there often in 2005 - 2006, fishing was great there.*


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's a link that will give you a warm fuzzy. 

http://www.waltonsun.com/news/shark-spotting-photos-1.170787?tc=cr

I think this will answer your question regarding shark fishing. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Not sure if you have ever checked out this site but it provides weekly fishing reports for this area:

http://www.halfhitch.com/fishing-information/weekly-fishing-report


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

07 Fatboy said:


> Here's a link that will give you a warm fuzzy.
> 
> http://www.waltonsun.com/news/shark-spotting-photos-1.170787?tc=cr
> 
> I think this will answer your question regarding shark fishing. Good luck and tight lines.


 
That is an awesome picture. The only thing missing is me on the beach with my fishing pole!!


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Dennymac said:


> That is an awesome picture. The only thing missing is me on the beach with my fishing pole!!


Glad you liked it!! You might not get a hammerhead but there's a real good chance of hooking into a bull or blacktip.


----------

